# Samsung Active 2 smart watch charging



## knj

Just got a new smart watch & the wireless charging pad only has a usb connection. Can I connect it to the power unit from my S6 tab or do I have to power via a PC?


----------



## Gr3iz

You should be able to use a USB power supply. How much power does the charging pad require? As long as the power supply provides at least that much current, you should be fine.


----------



## TerryNet

The instructions or user guide says nothing about the subject?


----------



## plodr

Did it come with this"
https://www.samsung.com/us/mobile/m...y-watch-active2-charging-dock-ep-or825bbeguj/

Found this
The charging head for plugging the USB cable into a wall outlet is not included. Use only Samsung charging devices rated with an output voltage of 5v and an output current of over 150mA.

I found a "manual" which turned out to be 2 pages and nothing useful in it. You might be able to ask where you purchased the watch if there is a Samsung wall wart for the USB to plug into.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm guessing the adapter mentioned (for the S6 tab) will work. 150mA is not a lot.


----------



## knj

Thank you all for your replies. The manual says plug into a charger & that is it. Tried Samsung but they are running with reduced staff due to Coronavirus.


----------

